# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  What's one thing you're not?

## ev0ker

Well, what's one thing you're not?

----------


## Chopin12

brainwashed

----------


## Tinkerbell

I've been called a stupid [BEEP] and I said I may be a lot of things but I'm not stupid.   So I would say stupid.

----------


## Koalafan

Im not as cold as a person as people think I am

----------


## L

I'm not clingy

----------


## whiteman

A Feminist, I believe in equality.

----------


## Coffee

Patient. I want things RIGHT NOW and if I can't have things right now, I'll move on to something quicker and then complain about not being able to get what I initially wanted. I'm working on it.

----------


## Trendsetter

> A Feminist, I believe in equality.



Well, that's what Feminists do, haha. 

I'm not...negative. There's always a way to make things better, all it takes is at least a little ambition.  ::):

----------


## peace

I'm not positive.

----------


## Otherside

An idiot. I'm not an idiot. It annoys me when people treat me like one.

----------


## merc

I completely agree with the idiot comment. I so hate this. I'm kind of smart, yet sometimes shy and unable to form words and so many people see this as a sign of stupidity.

----------


## whiteman

If only...sigh....

HaHa

----------


## Otherside

Oh another thing:

SA = NOT SOCIOPATHY!!!

Im not talking to you because I'm to anxious to, not because I'm totally devoid of emotions, am thinking of six million ways to torture and kill you and hate all of humanity.

----------


## Antidote

Dead

----------


## whiteman

> Oh another thing:
> 
> SA = NOT SOCIOPATHY!!!
> 
> Im not talking to you because I'm to anxious to, not because I'm totally devoid of emotions, am thinking of six million ways to torture and kill you and hate all of humanity.



I actually don't mind if people think I'm a sociopath, but I live in a really violent place with a lot of bullying, anyways that thought in other people's minds makes people think twice about fucking with you. So I don't mind if people think mentally ill=sociopath or mentally ill= shooter ect. I went through a period where I was being bullied, a guy chased me down and told me he was going to punch me in the face ect, but I let people know I'm, quote "mentally ill" and since then they've stayed way the [BEEP] away from me, but I get what you mean. I would probably be the same if If I lived in a more civil place.

----------


## Meadowlark

Optimistic

----------


## Equinox

A Creationist.

----------


## Otherside

> I actually don't mind if people think I'm a sociopath, but I live in a really violent place with a lot of bullying, anyways that thought in other people's minds makes people think twice about fucking with you. So I don't mind if people think mentally ill=sociopath or mentally ill= shooter ect. I went through a period where I was being bullied, a guy chased me down and told me he was going to punch me in the face ect, but I let people know I'm, quote "mentally ill" and since then they've stayed way the [BEEP] away from me, but I get what you mean. I would probably be the same if If I lived in a more civil place.



Yeah, I live in a pretty safe area, so it annoys the heck out of me when I tell people Im SA and they instantly decide I hate people and socialising. I doubt being mentally ill would keep people away from me, really. I guess if people are afraid of you, they'd stay away.

----------


## claire74

> I completely agree with the idiot comment. I so hate this. I'm kind of smart, yet sometimes shy and unable to form words and so many people see this as a sign of stupidity.



I get this from a particular girl I work with, its so frustrating and find her patronizing

----------


## pam

Boring.

I was thinking this would make a good t-shirt:

"CRAZY...
It's better than 
Boring."

----------


## whiteman

I'm not someone who thinks what they're told. I think for myself based on the facts and the evidence.

----------


## life

a hater

----------


## ev0ker

inconsiderate. that's a lie. i'm very inconsiderate. i'll go for mute.  :blah:

----------


## speshul

Social

----------


## Otherside

A bitch, contrary to popular belief.

----------


## WintersTale

Someone who's good at sports.

----------


## VickieKitties

Outgoing

----------


## fordgurl_87

A doormat!  Just because I'm a good person people think they will be able to take advantage of that, but they learn differently really quick!

----------


## VickieKitties

> inconsiderate. that's a lie. i'm very inconsiderate. i'll go for mute.



Ha, this is you ->  :blah: 
This is me ->  :Nerd: 
Then we're like this ->  :Gaming: 

The Dreamteam, obv.

Another thing we're not, is cool.

----------


## ev0ker

> Ha, this is you -> 
> This is me -> 
> Then we're like this -> 
> 
> The Dreamteam, obv.
> 
> Another thing we're not, is cool.



what are you talking about? i'm cool alright. with my spiffy sunglasses and my green bubble gum.  :: 
and since we're the Dreamteam, it's a complete conglomeration of coolness.  :: don't ever doubt that.

----------


## Kirsebaer

good at math

----------


## L

I am not a person with a social life

----------


## KelseyLeann

I am not confident.

----------


## Misssy

not happy, not feeling healthy

----------


## mightypillow

I am not a runner.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Financially independent. (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

----------


## ev0ker

a poet.

----------


## Kirsebaer

a morning person

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

perfect

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm *not* a frickin coward!
I'm *not* your damned slave!
I'm *not* your personal punching bag!
I'm *not* going to let anyone get away with treating me badly!!!!

----------


## Arcadia

I am not intentionally cruel.

----------


## kath

I am not a unique person... But i have to be..

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

emotionally stable

----------


## invisible12

I am not good enough, and never will be.

----------


## life

a sheeple

----------

